# Trivia 12/1/18



## luckytrim (Dec 2, 2018)

trivia 12/1/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Catfish have over 27,000 taste buds. Humans have around  7,000.


1. Who Sang That ??
"Johnny was a schoolboy when he heard his first Beatles' song.  'Love Me Do',
I think it was, and from there it didn't take him  long."
  a. – Boston
  b. – Bad Company
  c. – Steppenwolf
  d. – Supertramp
2. Puerto Rico is surrounded by what two bodies of water  ?
3. Scotland is the home of golf, but in which town would you  find its exact 
home?
4. What are the structures that contain the clumps of fiber on  a cotton 
plant called?
5. Stanislaw II was the last king of which European  country?
  a. - Poland
  b. - Hungary
  c. - Germany
  d. - Austria
6. What does Uma Thurman wear on her feet during most of her  scenes in "Pulp 
Fiction"?
7. What was the first Video Game console produced  ?
  a. - Magnavox Odyssey
  b. - Nintendo Entertainment System
  c. - Atari 2600
  d. - Sega Genesis
8. Which chemical element derives its name from the Greek word  for color?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 2017, 55% of Mexico’s exported tequila production came to  the USA.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – b
2. Atlantic Ocean and Caribbean Sea
3. St. Andrews
4. Bolls
5. - a
6. Nothing
7. - a
8. Chromium

CRAP !!
In 2017, the percentage of Mexico's Tequila exports that went  to the USA was 
86.1 %,
a total 171,731,380 liters.
The number two country was Spain, which imported 5,324,370  liters.


----------

